# any cougar news???



## russfim

with all the recent hub-bub about wolves, does anyone have any news from anywhere in Michigan or the Upper Midwest about cougars? Cougars were all the rage 'til the wolf returned.


----------



## swampbuck62

Saw this hot cougar at the grocery store yesterday OMG was she hot....


----------



## seespyder

I enjoy seeing those cougars too!


----------



## football12

http://www.cougarnet.org/breakingnews.html


----------



## Spartan88

seespyder said:


> I enjoy seeing those cougars too!


Up in these parts we only have snow cows and tundra wookies...


----------



## Gill'in time

football12 said:


> http://www.cougarnet.org/breakingnews.html


That wasn't the cougar link I am used too! &#128563;


----------



## MEL

My buddy at work says a guy he knows had one at his place in Martin, Mich.
Has a picture of it looking thru his door wall into the cabin I guess. He said he would send me the picture when he gets it.!!!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

MEL said:


> My buddy at work says a guy he knows had one at his place in Martin, Mich.
> Has a picture of it looking thru his door wall into the cabin I guess. He said he would send me the picture when he gets it.!!!


If its the same one that's been on here numerous times, lookin through a sliding glass door dont bother to post it because it's photoshopped. Just saying !:screwy::screwy:

Sent from my N860


----------



## Linda G.

Lady on the 7&4 news tonight said she was certain she saw one walking across her backyard near Lake Ann.

Must have been a slow news day.

http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=946556#.UjOy_H8ZBpw


----------



## Tron322

MEL said:


> My buddy at work says a guy he knows had one at his place in Martin, Mich.
> Has a picture of it looking thru his door wall into the cabin I guess. He said he would send me the picture when he gets it.!!!


 
We can start a whole new thread on that one...I didn't hear it was photoshoped, I heard it was a real picture from Colorado or some state in the rockies.


----------



## laterilus

Livingston county has confirmed cougar sighting.


----------



## MEL

laterilus said:


> Livingston county has confirmed cougar sighting.


????????


----------



## Magnet

MEL said:


> My buddy at work says a guy he knows had one at his place in Martin, Mich.
> Has a picture of it looking thru his door wall into the cabin I guess. He said he would send me the picture when he gets it.!!!


I think I know your buddy.


----------



## plugger

There was sighting here recently but the authorities claim it was a milf that was mistakenly identified as cougar.


----------



## I'm with Brandy

I got exclusive photos of the beast


----------



## 68w

a few years ago by friends mom got a snap shot of one walking across her back yard in grand ledge. i saw it pic and it was taken from inside her kitchen. 

dave


----------



## Gun Nut

Well no matter what if they are here or not, DON'T shoot it. I was talking to a friend of mine who is a CO. I asked him if I saw one and shot it would I be in trouble. He laughed and said they would plant me under the prison. He said they are considered a protected species in Michigan. Even though they are not native. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckslayer54

plugger said:


> There was sighting here recently but the authorities claim it was a milf that was mistakenly identified as cougar.


LMAO!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster

laterilus said:


> Livingston county has confirmed cougar sighting.


Confirmed by who? The local pool boy? He probably is well versed in the subject.....

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wintrrun

Gun Nut said:


> Well no matter what if they are here or not, DON'T shoot it. I was talking to a friend of mine who is a CO. I asked him if I saw one and shot it would I be in trouble. He laughed and said they would plant me under the prison. He said they are considered a protected species in Michigan. Even though they are not native.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep. All cougars in Michigan are transient and just passing thru.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

No cougar news here, but labor day weekend i saw a gorilla on I-75 in Saginaw co. :sly:

Sent from my N860


----------



## GLP

No BS I saw a trail cam pic of one. South of west branch on the way to Skidway Lake the guys who got the pic did not want to turn it into the DNR because of the unwanted attention that would come along with it. I think that the pic was legit.


----------



## Camo1

Weren't cougars originally native in northern Michigan before the white man came and killed them all?


----------



## wgorby

Spartan88 said:


> Up in these parts we only have snow cows and tundra wookies...


Still laughing....!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Younggun

Camo1 said:


> Weren't cougars originally native in northern Michigan before the white man came and killed them all?


Yes


----------



## Wolverick

White man bad, very bad.

The only reason the Indians did`nt is they did`nt have the ability too. People have always eliminated competition whether man or beast, when they could.


----------



## Robert Holmes

russfim said:


> with all the recent hub-bub about wolves, does anyone have any news from anywhere in Michigan or the Upper Midwest about cougars? Cougars were all the rage 'til the wolf returned.


 The wolves eat them, they eat about anything that moves. I am sure that you will find at least one person in every county throughout Michigan that has seen a cougar in their backyard. Probably one or two will show up soon on game cams in the UP. I really doubt that any are in the LP.


----------



## Orlando fireman

swampbuck62 said:


> Saw this hot cougar at the grocery store yesterday OMG was she hot....


You call them cougars.....I call them classmates!:lol:


----------

